# Can't use compensatory PPV certificates



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I received two (so far) PPV certificates to compensate me for loss of Blockbuster.
Here's an excerpt from the emails:

_From: "DISH" <[email protected]>
Subject: Your free DISH Pay-Per-View movie certificates
To view our wide selection of new release Pay-Per-View movies, please visit mydish.com/myppv. For Video on Demand movies, visit mydish.com/ordervod.
Please note that Pay-Per-View certificates are only valid for Pay-Per-View (channels 502-559) and Video on Demand (channels 1 and 501) movies up to $6.99. They cannot be used for movies rented from DISH Anywhere or Blockbuster @Home._

I went to the VOD website listed in the email and tried to order a VOD movie. It says to 'info' the movie on your receiver and get the Order ID. However, the Hopper VOD movies don't have Order IDs.
I called DISH and after about 30 minutes, the only solution they had was to put a notation on my account that the movie should be comp'ed. *However, I have to call back to make sure this happens. *Their first response was the certificate was valid for PPV movies only. I pointed out what the email says. Back and forth to supervisors etc. Sheesh!
Why would DISH send certificates that can't be used? This seems unusually cruel and not very customer friendly. I'm rather agitated about this.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

It's a known problem on the Hopper only. On VIP receivers you can order VOD with the certificates. My understanding is you can call the CSR can manually give a VOD movie.


----------



## jlgreer24 (Nov 3, 2013)

The email was a misprint. PPV certs can ONLY be redeemed for ppv's, not VOD's. You can redeem them through the automated system by choosing option 2. the System will recognize that you have certificates and will ask you for the channel number you want to order. Then, you can put in the certificate number. You can also redeem ppv certificates online by logging into mydish.com and going to my ppv. when you choose a ppv it will prompt you to enter the certificate number.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

No, it is NOT a misprint. As I posted, on a VIP receiver you can use it for VOD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The problem right now, as posted already, is that the Hopper is not giving you the movie id code that you need to use to redeem that coupon... you should be able to get a CSR who can look it up and do it for you over the phone, though... so try again and explain the situation that you know you are supposed to be able to order the movie but the Hopper has a known problem right now in that it doesn't show you the code like their other ViP receivers do.

Hopefully this gets fixed soon.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

The CSR was not able to look up the order code on her system. She got her supe to try and they finally determined they couldn't see it.

My issue here is they should send me a certificate that can be used. The email information was plainly wrong.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The problem isn't the certificate... the problem is that the Hopper doesn't show you the order ID for the movies... the CSR should be able to do it. Others have been able to do so.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

The Hopper doesn't display the Event ID and CSRs don't have that info either. Those coupons can't be used for VOD content on a Hopper until the update is released that includes the Event ID.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

dmspen,
When you went online, did you pick the VOD from either channel 1 or 501? On the Hopper, when you select the movie you want to watch you would have seen the Order ID number on the bottom right. If you have any further questions about this, please PM me with the phone number on the account.
Thanks


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Mike.H_DISHNetwork said:


> On the Hopper, when you select the movie you want to watch you would have seen the Order ID number on the bottom right.


Coming soon ... the order number is not shown in the current firmware.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Mike.H_DISHNetwork said:


> dmspen,
> When you went online, did you pick the VOD from either channel 1 or 501? On the Hopper, when you select the movie you want to watch you would have seen the Order ID number on the bottom right. If you have any further questions about this, please PM me with the phone number on the account.
> Thanks


Sorry Mike.H, this is NOT true. On the Hopper, the Order ID does not appear on the info screen on channel 1 or 501.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

James Long said:


> Coming soon ... the order number is not shown in the current firmware.


James Long,
I have submitted a request to have the Order ID number to appear on the VOD channels 1 and 501.
Thanks


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I would like to piggyback on this thread since the main question seems to be answered.
I am ordering my first movie from channel 501 with a certificate. I did that online yesterday by logging into MyDish account since the certificate is expiring in a few days.
I want to watch the movie tonight. 
Can someone tell me what the actual procedure is.
When I go to the channel with that movie, it still shows the movie as $6.99. Since I did not want to watch it last night, I didn't go any farther but figured I would get some help here today so I can watch it tonight. 

Thanks,


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't think you can do what you tried to do... that being, purchase a 501 PPV movie yesterday and then watch it today. I'm pretty sure they are on a 24-hour cycle where if you order today, you can watch it anytime today... but can't watch it tomorrow.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Turns out you are right. I just did a chat session and it is only 24 hrs. The gal was kind enough to issue me another certificate since I messed up on this first rental try.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That's nice. I was kind of hoping that they might do that, but was afraid to bring it up and set you up for disappointment if they didn't... but under the circumstances where you really didn't watch the movie or even try to, it seems like the fair thing for them to give you another shot at it.


----------



## ChgoBrad (Aug 7, 2006)

Were the compensatory gift certificates sent to everyone who has the package? Never received any, and I never even got the email saying that the BBAH rent-by-mail was ending. Not that I knew it wasnt happening, I come here all the time. 

And yes, my profile is set up to send me email notifications.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Not sure who specifically they were sent to but it was because of the Blockbuster disc by mail ending. They sent a total of 3 certificates over a period of a couple months. Did you check to see if you have any certificates on your mydish page?


----------



## ChgoBrad (Aug 7, 2006)

No certificates there, and I did have the BB disc by mail.

I dont want to be a beggar, but if I should have gotten them for the program ending, I certainly would take them. :righton: Any DIRT members still monitoring this thread?


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

I wonder how long Netflix will continue sending out discs. I guess in time, everything will be streaming.


----------



## ChgoBrad (Aug 7, 2006)

I chatted with someone from DISH, they didnt seem to know about the BB PPV certs and it seems like its over. 

So did I miss out on it or was that just for people who complained about it? :scratch:


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

The On Demand PPV didn't have a number associated with the movie. This was required to use the certificates which said PPV On Demand was OK. Recent sofware updates fixed this and there is now a number on the PPVs.


----------

